# How is a painting like this done?



## Coggen (Apr 30, 2015)

OK so I'm pretty much a total 'art' beginner and have very little knowledge surrounding it. I was randomly looking through paintings and came across the one attached by an artist called Mariya Haponenko. I tried (and failed) to ask this question elsewhere so I do hope anyone here can be of help. I just want to do how paintings like this are done? Is there any specific technique for instance how are there fine lines and how is the pattern achieved? As I said I'm sorry if I'm offending anyone with how stupid I may be but I would like to learn. 

Jo


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This looks to me to be a watercolor. There are lots of videos on how to do watercolor paintings on Youtube. It might also be of mixed media, the lines being drawn or painted with a different media and then filled in with watercolor. 

Welcome to the Artistforum. I look forward to viewing your art and hope you enjoy the forum. Artist here range from beginner hobbyists (me) to really magnificent professional artists. If you need help navigating the web site be sure to ask. Just click on my name and leave a message. There is a category “introductions” down towards the bottom of the first page of the forum. This gives members the opportunity to get acquainted. Also in that category there are some helpful hints about using this web site under the thread “New Members Should Know”.

To load pictures to your albums:
>create an album. Click on "user CP" above and select "Picture and Album"
>after you have uploaded a picture be sure to write something in the field Caption over what is already there. If you don't do that others will get the error "Invalid Album" when trying to view your picture-- it's a glitch on this web site.[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mariya has her own website and this image is on it. Underneath the image it states that it is watercolor. This is a part of her "Crystal Monsters" collection. Not being a watercolor artist I am not of much help but I do know there are some pretty incredible watercolor artists here who will be able to assist.

She has a very flowy manner of painting..even her oils look a bit like watercolor. I like her style.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh and welcome. There are artists of all levels here..we are easy to get along with and I personally do not think anybody who is anxious to learn a new skill or technique is stupid..in fact I find that an admiral trait and you will find we are here to help to the best of our abilities. We love to see budding artists learn and grow.


----------



## Coggen (Apr 30, 2015)

What a lovely welcome, thank you. I shall do some research and watch some videos  Still though, does anyone know how she manages to get the watercolour to look like it does?


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Ein sehr illustrativer Stil - prima Umsetzung!
Versuchen Sie am Anfang nicht zu viele Stile, es verwirrt und macht unsicher.

A very illustrative style - prima implementation!
Try at the beginning not too many styles, it confuses and makes insecure.

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I've never worked with watercolor but if you thin down acrylic or oil it can mimic watercolor. If I were to try something like this I would be using thinned down oil and I would apply the color where I wanted it and then take a paper towel and wipe where I want the lighter areas or the clear areas. The same for acrylics, so I'm guessing it's the same for water colors. I've also seen a similar effect done with acrylics using plastic wrap.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

ErnstG said:


> Ein sehr illustrativer Stil - prima Umsetzung!
> Versuchen Sie am Anfang nicht zu viele Stile, es verwirrt und macht unsicher.
> 
> A very illustrative style - prima implementation!
> ...


I think this is good advice. Start working small..get the feel of the watercolors..try different techniques..work on a small scale until you are comfortable enough to tackle a small picture. Have patience and keep trying. 

I look forward to seeing what you produce!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome, I am also new to painting. Everyone here is very supportive and helpful. Take their advice and add some fun and you can't fail.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice picture Coggin.. Thanks for sharing it.. and welcome to the forum!!

This is watercolor.. done with a wet on wet bleed in technique.. It allows the colors to mingle in a "random" (It can be controlled to an extent) way. There is also Wet on Dry in the picture (where there are harder edges) which allows those edges to occur. Watercolor is typically done in many layers.. Which is why you can get such variation.

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The more I read and do oils I'm finding that it needs to be done in layers also to come out looking good. It takes time to learn these things and the fun is in the journey.


----------

